# Reinstalling windows 7 on Samsung



## emu88

Hi,

I have a 2 year old Samsung laptop with Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit on it and I want to fresh reinstall it. My windows sticker says OA MEA on it and I think this means I need an OEM cd to reinstall windows. I rang Samsung and they say they do not send out CDs, instead I need to run the Samsung recovery by tapping F4 on start up and this will fresh reinstall the OS on C drive. Will that REALLY be a totally new install or just a restore? I want to combine my C and D drives too, can I do this with the recovery program?

I do have a windows 7 home pre 64 bit cd, could I alternatively use that to reinstall windows and would my MS key work with it or not? If I did this would the samsung recovery built into the HD be deleted?

Which option should I go for?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnb35

http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65733/X15-65733.iso

Download that and burn the iso to a dvd and then use the key that is on the laptop to activate.


----------



## emu88

johnb35 said:


> http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65733/X15-65733.iso
> 
> Download that and burn the iso to a dvd and then use the key that is on the laptop to activate.



Thanks, that's the exact same file I already downloaded and thought I could use to reinstall windows. But it's just I am unsure if doing that will delete everything samsung related (the recovery utility at boot for example) and more importantly my OEM windows key won't work. The sticker says OA MEA after the key. Are you sure this iso file will work ok with my key?


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, it won't reinstall all the samsung stuff.  You might be able to get that off the samsung download site though.


----------



## Havoc

If you have a Recovery Partition, then just use that, it will put everything new again just like when you first bought it..Use Recovery and not restore....


----------



## emu88

Ok CHeers. But my key will work right?

Is there any difference in recovery samsung reinstall or just regular windows reinstall, is there a benefit to one over the other?


----------



## johnb35

If you use the samsung recovery then it will reinstall all apps and drivers like the day you bought it.  If you use the windows install dvd then you may have to install some drivers and samsung applications if you wish to use them.


----------

